# T jet armature info needed



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

I came across a t jet armature that I don't see on the slotmonsters site.It is a green tip red wire armature and it ohms at 7.5.Any help on origins and application would be appreciated.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Its an early afx armature. These were mostly green wire and many were tan wire but they did make some with red wire and the red wire ones do ohm a bit higher than the others. Some other early afx had red tip with green wire i.e tuffones arms they were probably using up.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Rholmesr,here's the pic.I had to use photobucket.:wave:http:// [URL=http://s722.photobucket.com/user/robotron2015/media/KIMG0027_zps1zmkfkif.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I've had two of those over the years. One scattered some years back and went to Sgrigs for rewind. The other is lost somewhere in my car collection.

Barf green stacks, thin red wire, high turn count , T-jet comm plate, runs a hair warm ... right?

Likely a Speed Wind or a re-wind.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

The one I had didn't just run "warm" it suffered a nuclear meltdown. Took a decent chassis with it. Last seen in a waste basket on it's way to the trash can. Been years.

Later The I was so excited to find a Green with red wire arm and it ohm'ed out a 6 per pole too Rockinator


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks guys,I guess this arm has no applications.But if I may ask what chassis with what magnets where you using?How does a arm TAKE out the whole chassis with it? Should I ask for my $8 back?:wave:


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

It took out the whole chassis by getting so hot it melted/burned the chassis.

I was trying to run it with weak stock t-jet magnets. I just wasn't paying close enough attention to it as is struggled around the track. I didn't know enough then to take a bad running car off the track and check for heat, freedom of rotation, etc.

Later The have NOT burned up any t-jets since then but I did scorch a Poly Mag Tyco build on my first attempt to build one of those Rockinator


----------

